# Bedford Picture thread...



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok all, here it is Monday morning following Bedford...so Let's see all your pictures!!!

I'll start it all off. I had two great days of shooting, well except for my first 4 targets...why do I get so nervous:embara: Oh well....there's always Erie. :wink: I shot with a great group of guys on Frida. FDL, Bigjim67, and Milkman38

(I'm the ugly guy in the white hoyt shirt, FDL in red hoyt shirt, BigJim in tan shirt and Milkman's the skinny guy. :lol: )


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Bigjim and Milkman tore the course up...Jim shot a 408 and Milkman a 404!!!!

They were shooting lights out....Myself I shot a 387...that's after my first four targets were 3 8's then a 5...I got a little pep talk and some coaching and turned it around. 90 on my first 10, 96 2nd ten.......then Saturday came!!!

Saturday I once again shot with FDL, but we had two better faces to shoot with. :wink: our two new lady shooters...Audrey and Robin (sorry not sure of there AT names) The guy in the gray shirt is our shop owner...Aoarcheryshop on here...


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

After my coaching lesson on Friday I went back to the hotel, worked on a few things and came out shooting Saturday like the best of them....Shot a 201 for that set of 20. If only I could've done that on Friday. :embara:

Ok, there you have it....my weekend in Bedford, lets hear about yours!!!


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

I thought that cameras we not allowed on the courses.................. :zip:

I may be wrong but I thought that I read a rule about it one time............. I'll try to find it.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

The kids had a blast at bedford to! Trey Mcdonald (the little guy in the blue jacket) ripped it up on Saturday! Little man shot 10 targets with a score of 97 I think...his first shot was a turkey...and he pin wheeled the 11 ring. Oh and he 11 ringed the dear and so on and so on............ MOM and DAD Mcdonald was so proud! And we are to! Way to go Trey!


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks for sharin' the pics.................

sounds like it was still a good time!

camoham


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> I thought that cameras we not allowed on the courses.................. :zip:
> 
> I may be wrong but I thought that I read a rule about it one time............. I'll try to find it.


I seen plenty of people with cameras taking pictures. Funny thing everyone around was happy to say cheese!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> I thought that cameras we not allowed on the courses.................. :zip:
> 
> I may be wrong but I thought that I read a rule about it one time............. I'll try to find it.


I was thinking the same thing... I thought that was a one of the major rules... ranked right up there with a range finder?


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

It really is sad if that rule does in fact exist. I didn't bring a camera because I wasn't certain. It's too bad you can't take pics of a great time with friends doing something you enjoy all because a few people will find a way to cheat using the pics. At least that's why I would assume they would have such a rule. Ahhhh, the days of honor and integrity.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

I agree with the shooters not having cameras but not the spectators. Futhermore, how are you going to range a target with the newer comact digital cameras? I can see how it could be done with an slr camera with a 50 mm or larger type lense but not the others.


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

Nice pics but you cant truly appreciate how muddy it really was on those courses. There were some skid marks from the tops of hills to the bottoms. How bout some pics of the lucky ones that made those trips....lol.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

goofyswife2788 said:


> I seen plenty of people with cameras taking pictures. Funny thing everyone around was happy to say cheese!


didn't say I had a problem with it...................... :darkbeer:

I just think they are against the rulezzzzzzzzzz. :zip:


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

found it...................... say cheese 


C. Binoculars And Rangefinders
1. An integral part of IBO 3-D competition is the archer’s ability to judge yardage without the assistance of range finding devices or assistance from others. Therefore, cameras, rangefinders, or any other devices that may be used to calculate yardage to the target are prohibited. An archer may not use parts of his or her body, the bow, or any other accessories or equipment to calculate yardage. Any mark on otherwise legal binoculars that could be construed as a reference point for range finding is prohibited.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

no mention of spectators though ? ? ?

there's a difference between taking shots of teams shooting..............and people going through the course.....................and mounting a zoom lens to a tripod while at the stake. 


camoham


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

camoham said:


> no mention of spectators though ? ? ?
> 
> camoham


She was shooting. I think..................


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

aye,

probably was..............

there's still some 'common sense' differences between taking 'party shoot' photos of people having fun and shooting (serious comp or not)......................and someone using a camera or similar device as a means of gaining knowledge/yardage on the target.

as with many things.................the rules on this are obscure & open to interpretation.

im sure before and after groups would have complained to range/course officials if this was the case.

camoham


----------



## philhei (May 18, 2009)

Hey nice pics!
I am setting up the Lakeside Archery page-come check it out


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Great pics!
Thanks.

Lien2


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Here's a non-range pic...I didn't take many more. I always forget to take them at shoots, then when I'm back home, I wish I had taken more.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

I really love this sport. I have so much fun meeting people, talking and sharing ideas and most of all laughing and having fun together. 

Great picture with Karen of SLG! She is really an awesome gal, I admire her for promoting women in archery... 

I am looking forward to seeing everyone at Erie next month. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok ridge runner I'm not sure what your issue is with me or why you feel the need to come here and make a negative post.

Well just for yours and every ones info these were taken with a cell phone.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Great pics Matt. It was great to see you and the familly as usual. Look forward to seeing you at the next one.:darkbeer:

JIM


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

i need to shoot with you guys more often never been called the skinny guy! first time at bedford but you know i thought i was going to get away from the milk cows for a day but got stuck sleeping it the cow barn. congrats bedford staff for a great weekend.


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey goofy great to see the pics, but cell phones are reqiured to be turned off while on an IBO course. I would hate to see you get DQ'ed by some AS***** for something silly.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Ok ridge runner I'm not sure what your issue is with me or why you feel the need to come here and make a negative post.
> 
> Well just for yours and every ones info these were taken with a cell phone.


What the heck are you talking about?  I didn't say anything negative at all. I was simply trying to tell you that you were breaking a RULE by having a camera on the course. Silly me................ I thought RULES were for EVERYONE. Here is the long and short of it Goof. I DON'T think you were cheating, but what I think doesn't matter...............you were breaking a rule. A rule that could get you disqualified. I thought I was being a nice guy telling you about it now instead of you getting DQed by an official when you are caught or protested. Obviously you have a problem with me because of my views on the hunter class "issue" so I am done talking with you. Get over yourself, man............. I was trying to help you out. :zip:


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Ok ridge runner I'm not sure what your issue is with me or why you feel the need to come here and make a negative post.
> 
> Well just for yours and every ones info these were taken with a cell phone.



If you are curious, I'm pretty sure cell phones are a no, no also.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

*Just Curious how it could actually help?*

I am all for the pictures, looks great and with more and more resumes wanting pictures included what could be better than taking true action shots in competition.
But, a rule is set that put a stop to that. Now, what that rule was actually set for I sure would like to know ( like a lot I am sure). Please, tell me if I take a picture of said target and show it to someone later how is that going to help them in anyway shape or form other than knowing that there is said target on a course?

Just guessing I can say there will be a Turkey and a Bear maybe even a White goat in P.A. on my course. I am just guessing though.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lets get back to some pics!*

Here's some of the vendors.
























Future Bow Hunters Shoot







And the beloved ice cream shack there on the right


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*PIC's*

Great pics of people enjoying there weekend.
Hope to have more at the next one.


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

Bigjim67 said:


> Great pics of people enjoying there weekend.
> Hope to have more at the next one.


Sounds like you tore it up Jim, CONGRATS!!! Still stickin' with the BT?? 

Ray couldn't get enough and showed up to shoot the ASA state qualifier on Sunday!

Gotta watch the MI boys!!! 

Mark


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Bow*

No, had to shoot an Alpine to see if some money would by chance fall my way.
Do you know the game of horse shoes? I seem to shoot archery that way, but it doesn't give me any points for getting close. lol

The Michigan Triple crown is preparing shooters for the bigger shoots, it is give shooters different scenarios how targets can be setup. Thanks to the clubs that set up the targets.

Jim


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Cameras are not permitted on the ranges. Not by shooters or spectators. Phone must be turned off.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

OK we got it. :icon_salut: Surely there are some other pics at there of Bedford!


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Cell phones have to be off and cameras are not permitted.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Goof, I think I heard somewhere that cameras are not allowed on the ranges. Next month I'd leave the film crew at the gate!


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Just a side note. I was trying to be funny! Nice pics.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

*good work*

Keep up the good work on the pictures Goofy what are they going to DQ us from last place.
:darkbeer:


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

bow-legged said:


> Just a side note. I was trying to be funny! Nice pics.


No offense taken, and great job shooting at Bedford! :wink:


----------

